# expanding USA track



## Coaltrain (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm using USA brass track and am concerned about the track expanding and contracting outdoors. I'm going to use Split Jaw expansion track sections but don't know how far apart to place them.
Also should I be removing the small screws on the bottom of each section of track that seems to hold the rail to the ties to allow the rail to move with environmental changes.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

How are you laying your track? Is it floating on ballast like the big boys, or are you tying it down to a subbase? If you are using ballast you probably will not need any expansion track. The track will migrate with the temperature changes. The track is free to move. Where you live could also have an effect. 

With floating track, curves handle much of the expansion and contraction. Long straight track sections may be a potential problem. The length depends on your local climate. Where are you located?

Chuck


----------



## Coaltrain (Apr 16, 2014)

We are located in Western North Carolina, south of Asheville. Our HO club is located inside a 1902 Southern Ry Depot and we are building a G scale layout behind the depot which will be open to the public as is the HO layout. Since we have concrete behind the Depot the G layout is being built 30" off the ground using PVC lumber. 
Our track will be laid on PVC spline road bed probably covered with black rolled roofing material. I feel we will probably need to tack the track down but not really sure. We plan to use Split Jaw connectors on every section of track. We are really in new territory as we are new to the G scale world but have a local G scale club nearby for advice. However no one has ever built a railroad off the ground without ballast. Really appreciate your help.
Terry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the layout going to be in direct sun for all day or part of the day? People that I know who have layouts up on platforms, anchor it to the substructure about every 4 to 6 feet. This seems to permit the track to flex and not pop off the ties. I knew a person in Denver who tacked his track down so that it couldn't flex. On a hot day he came out and most of his track had separated from the ties.

Make contact with the local club before you go too far. They have been there and done that. Learn from their mistakes. Make new ones, don't repeat the old ones. 

Chuck


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I would plan on about 1/2" per 50 ft. of straight track.


----------

